# 1% BATTERY INCREMENTS & STATUS BAR TOGGLES



## Herrsmoothe (Feb 6, 2012)

I hope that this hasn't been covered somewhere else, I searched and didn't find anything on the subject. I am wondering if there is an easy way to get 1% battery increments (I'm fanatical about that), and the toggles being in the status bar's pull down menu. I know that I can get these in a prebuilt rom, but those are the 2 big things that I would like. Not necessarily an entire rom (until a 901/ 902 based liberty is released to fix the disappearing apps that is). Thanks in Advance.


----------



## moset (Sep 22, 2011)

There's an app called quicker that will take care of both. 1% battery can be had on status bar with circle battery widget, but quicker will do both. It's a paid app in market. You can add any app you want to the pull down, you can also access it from the search button.
I have found that I can get everything I want from custom ROMs on stock without root.
Just me.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

This should work if you are deodexed,and it also should have the link for the deodexing script if you are not. http://www.mydroidworld.com/index.php?/topic/9449-[MOD]-Statusbar-mods-plus-more

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## Herrsmoothe (Feb 6, 2012)

Thank you both, after updating to 902 last night, I found a 1% battery zip, installed it, then my phone hung on the moto splash screen, I couldn't get it to load back up, had to make a rigged charger for my battery, as it had run low doing path saver the first time, re-do the 902 with path saver, so, I opted to run the updated Eclipse Rom. Thanks again for the info, maybe I'll try again after I work up a little courage. LOL

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki


----------



## bigmook (Jun 6, 2011)

Just make sure you run the deodexing script first...then flash the zip. I usually reboot in between just to be safe.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## sniffs (Jan 5, 2012)

Minimalistic text will show you 1% battery increments, and it's free.. as for the toggles, check above.


----------



## RockyC (Dec 6, 2011)

I use minimalistic text too for 1% increments. It's pretty simple and doesn't affect anything.


----------

